
How Side Projects Will Make You a Better Software Developer - encorekt
https://www.7pace.com/blog/the-scientific-guide-how-side-projects-will-make-you-a-better-software-developer
======
tinaleaton
I like your point that it doesn’t only have to be about making money right off
the bat. If you want to spend your spare time doing something you love and
develop some new skills along the way that _happen_ to end up getting you paid
more, then awesome.

